# hayup yang....



## Reflections

Hi,

I see this on an image. May be a quote. Woukd like tto know it's meaning

Teka ha tao ba 'yan?
HINDI!
Hayop!
OO! HAYUP YAN!
Hayup yang putang inang 'yan!

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see this on an image. May be a quote. Woukd like tto know it's meaning
> 
> Teka ha tao ba 'yan?
> HINDI!
> Hayop!
> OO! HAYUP YAN!
> Hayup yang putang inang 'yan!
> 
> Thanks



Wait, is that a person?
NO!
(That's an) animal!
YES! That's an animal!
That SOB (son of a b****) is an animal!


----------



## Reflections

DotterKat said:


> Wait, is that a person?
> NO!
> (That's an) animal!
> YES! That's an animal!
> That SOB (son of a b****) is an animal!



Thank you DotterKat for helping me understand it.


----------

